# Americans in Hermosillo?



## ElizBatman (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi! My husband has been offered a great job in Hermosillo and we're considering relocating asap. We have an 8 mo old and I'm concerned about being lonely and isolated. 

So my question is, are there expats in Hermosillo? Is it hard to make friends? I have a few years Spanish, but am not fluent.

Thanks for helping ease my worries!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are scatterings of expats everywhere and you are bound to bump into some eventually. Meanwhile, your basic Spanish will improve rapidly with use. Do not be bashful about speaking, as Mexicans are happy to help you and very patient. Some may also want help with English; a good trade.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I doubt many expats from the USA will move to Hermosillo, except in your situation ... employment. Not willingly! Then again, there are probably many Mexicans who lived in the USA for some years and have "American" families who've been deported back to Mexico in recent years and they'll speak good English. Given your prior study, I agree that you should improve quickly 

I'm interested in seeing what type of responses you receive to your question. I know of many expats in Guaymas/San Carlos, etc., on the Gulf, but not in Hermosillo. When I lived/worked in Tucson we interacted with many Mexicans who lived in Hermosillo. Tucson has, for many years, served as a market/financial center for businesspersons in Hermosillo. 

I hope it's a good job. ( ) Then again, in the times we're now living ... just about any job is a good job! (oftentimes, beating the 'alternative')

Best of luck! And, before I go ...:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

You will only be "lonely and isolated" if you sequester yourself (as many Americans do). Learn Spanish and you won't have a problem. You will find that people treat you differently if you speak Spanish...even if only basic. This is a common problem with the majority of Americans living in Mexico (esp. those age 65+) who refused to learn Spanish.


----------



## Rex Edward (Jan 23, 2014)

So I am interested. Have you moved to Hermosillo and how is it. I will be going to Hermosillo soon and will be looking for an apartment for 6 and some friends. 

Any advice would be nice


----------

